# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Brasschaats Badhuis (Brasschaat)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Brasschaats Badhuis
Bredabaan 946 A
Brasschaat (AN)

Bezoek de website van Brasschaats Badhuis

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Brasschaats Badhuis (Brasschaat).*

----------


## antwerpfreakske

Super sauna! Heel vriendelijke bediening, heel knappe locatie, leuke sauna's ...  :Smile:

----------

